# speeds and feeds for G10 (fiberglass composite)



## Lon Humphrey (May 30, 2016)

hey all 
i got my axiom about 3 weeks ago and things have been going ok for a total neweb 
i cut a fixture from a 24x24x 3/4 aluminum plate i can get 14 sets of parts cut in a hour and 10 minutes




these are maple, the micarta parts cut just fine. im having trouble with the speeds and feeds for the G10 material i keep burning up bits i am running a 1/4 inch ball nose uncoated carbide bit...any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lon I've moved this thread into our CNC sub forum. I'm not a CNC user so I can't answer real specifics. I can tell you that some of our members who have switched to Onsrud bits have had better luck with them. Fred Phillips who operates Onsrud Cutter 2010 was a member here for a while and their customer service dept has been reported to be second to none on issues like this. If you google Onsrudcutter2010 you'll find them.


----------



## Lon Humphrey (May 30, 2016)

thanks Chuck

i have tried the type of bits for fiberglass but i have to 3D the part and using the flat end mill type has given less than stellar results in the 3D area


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Fiberglass is very hard on bits and saw blades. Even the best carbide bits and blades will wear quickly. 

Charley


----------



## weber (Oct 3, 2011)

G10 is extremely hazardous to your health, once you inhale the glass fibers they stay in your lungs. Where I used to work OSHA required the machining to be done in a sealed room with a high vac. system. The machine could not even be started with anybody being in the same room, it had an interlock door that was activated from the outside. I would advise researching this before proceeding. Before I knew the dangers I was making washers and could make about 30 pieces an hour, when the company was forced to comply with OSHA regulations they asked me to machine them at home for $50.00 each, ( so they would not have to install the equipment ) I could have made a fortune and killed myself in the process. I told them no.

Glenn


----------



## weber (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.polymerplastics.com/images/msds_sheets/G_10.pdf


----------

